# TED Talk by Adora Svitak: "childish"



## PatrickJameson (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.ted.com/talks/adora_svitak.html

I was quite annoyed by [abc]toshiro in the "I just wanna share my method..." thread, with him constantly mentioning that he is 'just a 14 year old'. I decided that it wasn't worth it to reply to him, as Cyrus C. already touched on it. Then I found this a few minutes later while I was checking ted.com and thought I'd share this, which touches on quite a few good points relating to this. It's a nice talk overall, as well.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> http://www.ted.com/talks/adora_svitak.html
> 
> I was quite annoyed by [abc]toshiro in the "I just wanna share my method..." thread, with him constantly mentioning that he is 'just a 14 year old'. I decided that it wasn't worth it to reply to him, as Cyrus C. already touched on it. Then I found this a few minutes later while I was checking ted.com and thought I'd share this, which touches on quite a few good points relating to this. It's a nice talk overall, as well.



This girl is a BAMF. Nuff said.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 5, 2010)

just watched that last night..  she's very inspiring


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

I won't bother to criticise her speech; that would be too easy. I just want to say: Since when did the word "irrational" start with an "e"?


----------



## moogra (Apr 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> I won't bother to criticise her speech; that would be too easy. I just want to say: Since when did the word "irrational" start with an "e"?



It can be pronounced e-rational.


----------



## kunz (Apr 6, 2010)

i found the speech very interesting even though most of what she said has been said before many times. she added her own thoughts


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 6, 2010)

The problem with her idea is that if kids were to be ahead of adults, they would be. So there's obviously a reason that they aren't...like maybe the fact that adults have the knowledge to run things, and the means to do it with? While kids have the audacity and the inspiration to do things adults usually wouldn't, that means nothing when either the idea CAN'T work or WON'T work for lack of means.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 6, 2010)

Although supposed to be pronounced "ih-rash-un-uhl", it is widely accepted that irrational can be pronounced "eer-rash-un-uhl".


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 6, 2010)

To be honest, when she said "Adults caused all these problems," she sounded very childish. Although many of the adults who caused these problems "acted childishly," in my opinion. It just seems to me that you really can't generalize anymore with out getting called out.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Although supposed to be pronounced "ih-rash-un-uhl", it is widely accepted that irrational can be pronounced "eer-rash-un-uhl".



"widely"? I've never heard it in my life before.


----------

